# Orange Beach This Weekend



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a group headed out of Orange Beach this weekend. Thinking about trying the rigs. I know the tuna fishing is hit or miss there due to brown water, but is there any hope? Or are we just wasting time? Has anyone been out there lately? I'm just trying to get a game plan together so any insight is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Ive been wondering the same! Just sitting around waitin to go!


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

I was about to post the same question. I have some people that want to catch tuna, even if it is just blackfin. So, if you go, please post a report.

Jake


----------



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

I just hate to go all the way out there for nothing when we could be trolling or something else.


----------



## GaffShot (Oct 30, 2007)

Caught a small blackfin on a cedar plug in the nastiest mud water I'd ever seen around Horn a couple of weeks ago. Two passes. One small fry.


----------



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Blackfin are cool and all but we really want the YFT. We will bottom bump on the way back in to fill the boxes up. Lookin for a fight fo sho!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

there were some big tunas caught this past weekend in the International but they were not caught over at the rigs they were all near the west florida slope area. the last pic i saw the rigs still look nasty if it was me i wouldnt waste the gas!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

chlorophyl imagery has been real spotty lately due to cloud cover, but what images there are still show very mucky water around all the rigs out past Horn Mt. In my experience mucky water at the rigs means few if any tuna active or feeding. If it was me i would not run to the rigs knowing the water quality is what it is. It has been this way for the past month. the last three runs I've made I've opted to stay between the nipple and the spur and I've had good trips, tuna, dolphin and wahoo. Last Saturday we kept seeing whales and I do mean plural around the 131 hole so that has to be a good sign, good numbers of flying fish as well. If I were going there is no doubt that is where I would be heading!

Good luck

MScontender


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

I was out there a few weeks ago. The water looked like crap. We saw one YFT and that was it. I would think it would be a waste of time, money, gas, beer, the weekend to go when the water sucks. We brushed off the advice and went anyways in bad water and it was worthless.


----------



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

We may try 131 hole. Theres too much ocean to not catch any fish! I'll be sure to post a report Monday. Hopefully it will be one with some fish in it.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

head to the slope every Captain ive talked to said it was some of the best fishing they have seen, massive amounts of dolphin from20-30 pounds, and big tunas all over plus quite a few billfish to be found also .i don't what port you hail from but if you were planning to head to the ram or farther thats 90 miles for me so whats heading the other direction and going another 5-10 miles, you are already that far might as well. Plus the water is very beautiful out there.

TIM


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

GPS for the West Florida Slope??


----------



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Perdido Pass is where we're leaving from.


----------

